# Give up



## mark handler (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## mjesse (Aug 15, 2014)

Or... they just don't agree with you.

It's not so much "giving up" as it is respectfully disagreeing.

Kinda like when the Jehovah's Witnesses come knocking. Not many are looking to "switch teams" if you will, just not everyone is going to agree with my (or your) views.

It's the same ideal that started that little revolution 239 years ago. We're all free to have our own opinion.

Then again, some people just don't care what others have to say.


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

>


THANKS, another person has given up on me!!!!!!!


----------



## mark handler (Aug 15, 2014)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Or... they just don't agree with you..


No


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 15, 2014)

I care Mark


----------



## mark handler (Aug 15, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> I care Mark


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 15, 2014)

So pretentious.

Brent.


----------



## conarb (Aug 15, 2014)

The most terrifying words in the English language are: I'm from the government and I'm here to help. Ronald Reagan


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark,

I like to use the rope analogy..... You can use a rope to help pull somebody in the right direction but your sure can't push 'em there with rope....

It makes like a lot easier when you realize the people that want help, grab on...... and you can make a difference with them.......... The others failed to take avanatage and they are the ones who may have made the wrong decision.......


----------



## Frank (Aug 15, 2014)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Mark,I like to use the rope analogy..... You can use a rope to help pull somebody in the right direction but your sure can't push 'em there with rope....
> 
> .......


But you can drive them along using the rope as a scourge


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 15, 2014)

"Give up"

That's what you say when you've got the neighborhood bully pinned down in a scissor hold and your punching him in the face!"

"Good guys wear white hats!"

"Come on Mark, get off that ledge!"

cda, jury's still out on you, I have't gave up on you yet!

pc1


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 15, 2014)

> That's what you say when you've got the neighborhood bully pinned down in a scissor hold and your punching him in the face!"


Yes until your index finger slips into his mouth and he begins to bite it.  Then you give up or like me you say "that's it (%$&^@$) bite it off" so it frees you up to now really kick his rear.  Trouble with that though.......the remains in the parking lot were not enough to fix the finger so there is a missing tip now.......oh well he gave up soon after.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 15, 2014)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Mark,I like to use the rope analogy..... You can use a rope to help pull somebody in the right direction but your sure can't push 'em there with rope....
> 
> It makes like a lot easier when you realize the people that want help, grab on...... and you can make a difference with them.......... The others failed to take avanatage and they are the ones who may have made the wrong decision.......


It's the ones that criticize you for the rope offer, they want you to provide a ladder


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 18, 2014)

Help is an acronym = Hindering , Examining, Lambast & Persecute


----------

